
Ask HN: Is there anything like NewGrounds these days? - sarreph
About 10 years ago, I remember NewGrounds being this amazing place to see fresh animation &#x2F; game content.<p>I really enjoyed trying to hack together animations back then, even if most of them did get &#x27;blammed&#x27;. Since then, I&#x27;ve focussed on programming, so am out-of-the-loop with where the cool kids and trendy game devs hang out and showcase their stuff.<p>I&#x27;m looking to get back into indie game development and was wondering if there is a &#x27;new&#x27; NewGrounds — or if it is indeed still as revered and the place to check out new stuff.<p>Bonus points if anyone knows of the above, but more JS focussed!
======
azeirah
There are a few communities that have a slightly similar spirit in some of the
aspects, but I don't know of anything like Newgrounds (except maybe Newgrounds
itself)

soundcloud and codepen.io are the only things I can think of that come even
remotely close.

Edit: There're pico-8 and [https://itch.io/](https://itch.io/) of course,
these are coming a lot closer to Newgrounds. Neither have the same target
audience as Newgrounds had though

